# Vitamin c /nutrition question



## acc2020 (Sep 20, 2010)

I like to drink tomato juice and orange juice, because of cost i purchase the brands made from concentrate. Do they contain any vitamin C as often there is no mention on the carton.

Also i use tinned tomatoes for my chilli con carnes , is there any vitamin c left once i've cooked it for 90 minutes?


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 20, 2010)

Assuming it is a USA product and governed by the Nutrition labeling requirements, I would be very surprised if Vitamin C was not listed, though you may have to look farther down the list in smaller print.  

I just pulled a can of Tomato Juice (made from concentrate) from my pantry and it shows Vitamin C = 100%

Vitamin C in your Chili Con Carne would be so diluted that it would probably be insignificant.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 20, 2010)

It completely depends on your chili.  I've seen home made chili recipes that produce up to 118 percent of the RDA for vitamin c.  Wendy's chili, on the other hand, has a negligable amount of this water soluble vitamin.  

If you add tomato to the chili, as well as sauce, and throw in healthy veggies, then chili can be a powerhouse of nutrition.  Beans are an amazing food, and the cooked tomato is rich in Vitamin C and Lutien.  Just don't water down the tomato sauce.  Make your chili rich and thick.  Add various peppers, again rich in vitamin C and a host of other nutrients.  If you use hot peppers, the capsicum has cancer fighting properties, and other health benefits as well.  Chili can be a super-food, nutritionally.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

